# Mmm no idea where this goes but, what was your first collectible?



## N a t (May 23, 2016)

Mine was a yellow candy I won in a giveaway held by Shimmer. It wasn't long after I came back from a small hiatus, and it was the beginning of my collectible obsession lol. c: 



If you see this, Shimmer, thanks again! I still have it tucked safely away~


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 23, 2016)

Pretty sure my first collectible was a piece of Yellow Candy from InfinityFlames!


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

My first was a tasty cake.


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Pretty sure my first collectible was a piece of Yellow Candy from InfinityFlames!



Sweet~


----------



## Mash (May 23, 2016)

Tasty cake!


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2016)

Mayor.Trip said:


> My first was a tasty cake.



I remember when a bunch of people entered Jav's giveaway and everybody feared the tasty cakes e_e


----------



## Trip (May 23, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I remember when a bunch of people entered Jav's giveaway and everybody feared the tasty cakes e_e



I was one of the people that got one....


----------



## N a t (May 23, 2016)

Mayor.Trip said:


> I was one of the people that got one....



omg rip friend e.e


----------



## Llust (May 23, 2016)

a stale cake


----------



## jiny (May 23, 2016)

a pear


----------



## lizzy541 (May 23, 2016)

mine was an apple from a restock back in the summer ((-': i missed the _actual_ restock, then justin put 5 apples back into the shop secretly and called them exclusive or something like that hahah so i'll definitely never sell this apple lol


----------



## Celes (May 23, 2016)

A cake. I bought it in the shop a long time ago.


----------



## mogyay (May 23, 2016)

i think it was a stale cake! when they eventually sold out i gave away the one i bought myself and kept the one i had been given by another user though so i'm not actually sure


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 23, 2016)

A tasty cake because I dint have nothing


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 23, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Sweet~



That's a low level pun.


----------



## seliph (May 23, 2016)

Tasty cakes from taesaek


----------



## Blu Rose (May 23, 2016)

probs the ancient scroll
maybe, just maybe the stale cake


----------



## Crash (May 23, 2016)

im not really sure, but I think it was probably a pear or an orange​


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 23, 2016)

According to my shop history:

29-07-2015
07:07 PM - Jetix purchased item Toy Hammer Raffle Ticket for 99 Bells from Bell Tree Shop
07:05 PM - Jetix purchased item Pear (Fruit) for 39 Bells from Bell Tree Shop
07:05 PM - Jetix purchased item July Birthstone (Ruby) for 299 Bells from Bell Tree Shop
07:05 PM - Jetix purchased item Orange (Fruit) for 79 Bells from Bell Tree Shop


----------



## aericell (May 23, 2016)

Mine was a stale cake


----------



## Peter (May 23, 2016)

I think it was a green candy? I sold it though


----------



## Araie (May 23, 2016)

My first collectible was a pear or a mailbox which I had bought from the Shop. I can't quite remember which came first.


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

A tasty cake that I bought for myself ;A;


----------



## pandapples (May 23, 2016)

Probably a yellow candy


----------



## Skyfall (May 23, 2016)

A stale cake!  That started my obsession.


----------



## Corrie (May 23, 2016)

I actually don't even know. I think it was a red candy?


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

My first collectible was a pear according to my history


----------



## Laudine (May 23, 2016)

Pokeball.. it was the beginning of my downfall


----------



## Aali (May 23, 2016)

I forget

Either a yellow candy or a tasty cake


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 23, 2016)

If you guys want to know. Look in your transaction log.

Anyway, mine was a Sapphire Birthstone. I also bought a Mailbox, but that's not a collectible.


----------



## N e s s (May 23, 2016)

A stale cake was my first, but i gave away the REAL first to a user named BulbaBear. They still have it in their sidebar to this day!


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 23, 2016)

My first was either a green balloon or a stale cake.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2016)

My first collectible was a pear


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 24, 2016)

January birthstone, followed right after by a stale cake (bought a minute apart it seems, I guess I didn't think to add multiple items in the cart at the time)

on 2/2/14

cool to see the staff being timely about rotating birthstones was still a thing back when I first joined


----------



## pandapples (May 24, 2016)

Oh I double checked. My first collectible was a July birthstone.


----------



## Stil (May 24, 2016)

The first collectible I got was a Stale cake c:


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 24, 2016)

my first collectible was a yellow candy from a giveaway.


----------



## Jake (May 24, 2016)

No idea.

According to my log:

*03-26-2011*
09:24 AM - Jake. purchased item Key to RP Beta Board for from
09:23 AM - Jake. purchased item User Title Color Change for from

*03-29-2011*
02:46 PM - Jake. purchased item N/A for from

Pretty sure both the user title color change and RP beta key are both add-on's. N/A might be a cake that was removed, but I'm not too sure. After that, my next purchased collectible (that isn't an add-on) weren't until October 28th, 2012 which were the candies and weird doll, first purchase being the green candy.


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 24, 2016)

A tasty cake from Aronthaer.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure my first one was a tasty cake, then a march birthstone & pikachu egg from Jav lol.


----------



## Nightmares (May 24, 2016)

Honesty can't remember 

Wish I could rip


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2016)

probable the old cakes lol or a fruit?? i had no idea back then about values n **** so


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 24, 2016)

Jake. said:


> No idea.
> 
> According to my log:
> 
> ...



tbh I now want N/A to be made into an actual item


----------



## LethalLulu (May 25, 2016)

Apparently I bought an orange from the shop a month into joining this site.  I'm gonna gamble that was my first one.
I bought a lottery ticket first, though lol.


----------



## Libra (May 25, 2016)

*10-31-2013*
09:18 PM - Jack gave Ancient Lantern as a gift to Libra with the following message:
09:01 PM - Jack gave Dusty Scroll as a gift to Libra with the following message:


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

10-16-2013

    07:47 PM - Moko purchased item Cake for 29 Bells from Bell Tree Shop


yep was as I suspected ...


----------



## tearypastel (May 25, 2016)

10-02-2015
09:07 PM - tearypastel purchased item Happy Home Designer for 149 Bells from Bell Tree Shop

i remember this!! i actually got my welcome bells that day and then i wanted to spend it on the thing that was leaving in like 5 days lmao


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

hmm... I believe it was a yellow candy from Jacks's Spoopy Shop
but idk

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait nope


> 10-28-2015
> 07:21 PM - Xerolin gave Ancient Candle as a gift to Cadbberry with the following message: Thank chu c:
> 07:04 PM - Xerolin purchased item Ancient Candle for 119 Bells from Jack's Spoopy Shack


lmao I sold it like 20 minutes later for like 500 tbt ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 25, 2016)

10-31-2014
08:50 AM - Lucanosa purchased item Yellow Candy for 39 Bells from Jack's Spooky Shack

My first collectible I ever obtained and purchased was a yellow candy back in 2014, and I believe I still have it.


----------



## Stalfos (May 25, 2016)

> 11-01-2013
> 05:55 PM - Jack gave *Dusty Scroll* as a gift to Stalfos with the following message:



That lantern has always eluded me though.


----------



## roseflower (May 25, 2016)

My first collectible was the Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10, it was available only a limited time to celebrate TBT?s 10th birthday c:
I just joined the Belltree forums two weeks or so earlier.


----------



## Tensu (May 25, 2016)

My two birthstones and my cake.


----------



## Schnitzel (May 25, 2016)

My first (and only, currently) is this lovely red candy I won in a contest


----------



## glow (May 25, 2016)

it was a stale cake


----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2016)

I joined in September and grabbed the Septemeber birthstone. It's the only set of collectibles I've ever really been interested in.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 26, 2016)

I believe it was a yellow candy.


----------



## Zane (May 26, 2016)

A cyan letter I won in a giveaway by guessing OP's favorite show was Keeping Up With the Kardashians. It's the only letter I still have. B'> before I got it I had no interest in collectibles whatsoever (i entered the giveaway cuz i enjoy guessing games lol) but i found i really liked how it looked under my avatar. rip


----------



## Heyden (May 26, 2016)

#tb when they were dirt cheap


----------



## classically.trained (May 26, 2016)

Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10 

What a long name lol


----------



## Nightmares (May 26, 2016)

Wait there's a log that says what collectibles you bought?? Could anyone link me? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got it!

My second and first collectibles:
06:05 PM - Sej gave Yellow Candy as a gift to Nightmares with the following message: Congratulations!
02:10 PM - N e s s gave Yellow Candy as a gift to Nightmares with the following message: *~enjoy~


----------



## jadetine (Nov 12, 2022)

My first collectible was an orange, gifted on a whim by my ACNH catalog island supplier and trade partner @/rairu.
I had zero interest in the collectibles before this point, but the orange seemed lonely, so I made a goal to collect all the fruit. 
Once achieved, I moved on to wanting all the houses, which (along with the birthstones representing my loved ones) I told myself was my dream lineup and would stop after acquiring, but it took so long to get that last yellow house that the obsession already had its hooks in me.
And several dozen collectibles later, here we are today. 
And yes, of course I still have the orange, and will never sell nor trade it.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 12, 2022)

I forget if it was a red cosmos or the new horizons token. 

The token was bought by me and the cosmos I adopted from one of those old free collectible hubs. The cosmos has since been retired from always being part of my lineups, but I still have it sitting in my inventory.

...Writing this post has made me tempted to make a lineup including that cosmos again. It's been a while and I have so many more collectibles now than I did back then.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 12, 2022)

methinkst it may have been a purple candy that i got in 2017?

i defo remember the hybrids line-up event but i think that was like 2018 where i got a blue violet and maybe another pink hybrid


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 12, 2022)

I never really got into the whole collection thing. The first thing I purchased was the bell tree event 2021 patch. Just for a little memento that I participated. Then I did the same with every other event I joined so I had a keepsake I suppose.


----------



## thefallenfruit (Nov 12, 2022)

I got this little vesta collecctible from someone (i forgot who) as part of an adopt a collectible thing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2022)

It was a Tasty Cake from @ Cadbberry (don't actually want to ping them).  I couldn't tell you what my second one was, but one thing led to another and now I have two pages' worth lol


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 12, 2022)

My very first purchase in the shop was for 39 tbt, so most likely the pear. I liked the fruits before! Crazy how I started with a single pair and now I have so many collectibles. It’s really fun to collect!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2022)

I believe my very first collectible was either a pear or a white pansy, prob the latter. I actually still have the white pansy that I bought way back in 2016


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 12, 2022)

I think it was this 

 but it may have been an orange that I no longer have.


----------



## Flicky (Nov 12, 2022)

I think it was an Oarfish Head or the Ocean Pearl. From the shop, I believe it was Gold Moon Jellyfish!


----------



## Merielle (Nov 12, 2022)

My first collectible was a Tasty Cake!  If I'm remembering correctly, I think I got it as a placeholder while I was working towards my first lineup, just so I'd have something in my sidebar.  I date-traded it for an older one later.


----------



## xara (Nov 12, 2022)

i don’t remember which one it was, but my first collectible was either an orange, cherry or cake (regular, not tasty) back in 2016. i wasn’t into the collectible scene as much back then, so i ended up selling them to try and earn tbt for a username change.


----------



## Beanz (Nov 12, 2022)

a pear on august 7, 2019. unless i had bought something prior to that and sold it (i don’t remember)


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2022)

I have no idea. I think it was a pear I bought myself from the shop, though. I really can’t remember.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 12, 2022)

First collectible was from the first event I took part in which was the 2020 spring fair. As soon as I saw the purple star I had to have it  I had never drawn and was scared to post but I had to try. I entered everything I could. Some events were team based and those I couldn’t enter as I really didn’t have any artistic or literary talent to impress strangers. You lot are amazing and talented and fabulous but I was a scared and intimidated newbie.

I couldn’t believe when I had earned enough to get my precious purple star. That started my obsession. I started desperately borrowing and trading for a lineup of stars 

Collectibles are just beautiful pixelated pieces of happiness


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 12, 2022)

A tasty cake gifted to me by Dunquixote. Not that long ago tbh


----------



## deana (Nov 12, 2022)

My first collectible was a purple star fragment as well! I really wish I had put more effort in during that fair when I look back now but I was not in to collectibles yet so how was I to know. That star fragment doesn't get used a whole lot because I don't have stuff to go with it but I'll still hold on to it as my first collectible.


----------



## lieryl (Nov 12, 2022)

i think it was a tasty cake from @/Miharu through her adopt a collectible shop :] wild because she has become a great homie of mine and i now have even more collectibles from her she is literally the sweetest human being on earth!!


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 12, 2022)

According to my Item Log, apparently my first collectible was an Ancient Candle I bought from the Shop on October 29, 2015 at 4:01 PM. Not surprising that it would be a Halloween collectible.


----------



## amemome (Nov 12, 2022)

my item log won't show me which collectibles I bought for some reason, but I'm pretty confident my first collectibles were a Yoshi egg and Togepi egg from the 2014 egg hunt. I sold my Togepi egg to someone who really wanted it. I hope they still like the egg... And the Yoshi egg remains a member of my inventory, to remind me of the good times I've had here!


----------



## S.J. (Nov 12, 2022)

My first collectible was a Yellow Candy from @/Heyden!  I'm pretty sure I had posted in a thread asking what collectibles were and how you get them. I had no idea what events were or how they would work, so I was pretty excited to join my first event, and then more recently my first fair!


----------



## Aquilla (Nov 12, 2022)

My first collectible was a sheep plush I bought during the 2020 fair. Didn't really care for collectibles then and didn't know what else to do with my tickets. In hindsight I'm kicking myself for not buying star fragments xD


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 12, 2022)

I thought it was winter mittens or a yellow candy, but apparently it was this Happy Home Designer one from 2015:


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 12, 2022)

My first collectable I ever had was a tasty cake I bought on December 27 2021. Technically I still have it but it's since been date traded a few times. I keep thinking about how I made this account for ACNH trades and when I got everything I needed I would maybe spent TBT towards art if I could afford any
I made a promise to myself I wouldn't have a desire to seek collectables and make lineups for myself
uh oh... look what happened now


----------



## Newbiemayor (Nov 12, 2022)

Lots of candies and cakes it seems. My first one was a Pear because I started being active during the TBTWC and I was on the green team. And it was green. Very original. (Although _technically _my first purchase was a title color change which i think can show up on a sidebar maybe? I don't think that counts tho)


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 12, 2022)

My first collectible was Mint in 2018. When I joined, I didn't really understand the collectible hype. I thought my TBT was much better spent on in-game items. But Mint was one of my starting villagers in New Leaf and still lives in that town to this day. Since I had the TBT, I thought why not buy a little collectible to commemorate her. But she looked so lonely all by herself, so later that day I bought her some friends, Ruby and Coco. Thus I fell down the rabbit hole and decided to collect all the villager/NPC collectibles.

Now, I can't get enough of collectibles. They make me ridiculously happy!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Nov 12, 2022)

I think my first collectible was a tasty cake that I brought myself, or it was a mother's day carnation that someone gave me not long after I joined! It was all down hill from there with my collectible obsession.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 21, 2022)

A tasty cake, April 9 2017! ...Unless I had bought fruit or something and later sold it


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 21, 2022)

This cake -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Purchased 3/21/2014, and it's still hanging out in my inventory more than 7 years later!


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2022)

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - purchased in the same transaction directly from the Shop.


----------



## Asarena (Nov 24, 2022)

It was a New Horizons Token


----------



## Seastar (Dec 10, 2022)

These two match my join date


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2022)

I honestly don’t remember but if I had to guess it was probably a Stale Cake. As Tasty didn’t exist yet and I was only just dipping my toes into this whole collectible thing that I’ve now hopelessly fallen into haha. So I probably just grabbed what was cheap in the shop cause I remember even just a couple hundred tbt felt like a lot to me back then.


----------



## NookSchnook (Dec 10, 2022)

ACNH player here. Mine:




Dead match for the vintage Wurlitzer, which warmed my musical heart no end!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 15, 2022)

It was the New Horizons Token (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 17, 2022)

My first collectible was a Sapphire/September birthstone, gifted to me by @Mikaiah that I still have and will always have. I remember being still fairly new to the site and was trying to figure out how I transferred some of my millions of IGB to TBT to buy the stone from the shop - obviously before figuring out that I couldn’t do that. I remember making a thread in the HQ, asking what, if any, was the purpose of collectibles. It was then that I found out that they were just pretty to look at and fun to collect, and my addiction deep love of collectibles began. When I saw the notification that I was just gifted the September birthstone, I remember gasping in awe and disbelief, because it was just such a kind gesture, and I think that is a huge part of what has driven me to be so giving towards others here. I’ll say this, it’s hard to be unhappy in the moment that you know you made someone else smile.


----------

